# November soaps... pic heavy



## ohsoap (Nov 17, 2009)

GM lavender Orange - I don't like how the color came out on this one.  it's a bit dark, and the top volcano'd a bit.  Next time I will try to prevent get to get a lighter color.






Lemongrass w/ Lard
I was trying to layer my colors but my peice of cardboard moved so this is what I ended up with.  I'm finding that the EO faded rather quickly but was very strong at first.  I've decided that it's taking so long to harden up because of my lye concentration.  My new batches will be at 33% from now on.





Coconut w/ Lard
Made with my new slab mold, this is my first swirl attempt!









Lavender - using our new bar sizes, still a bit skinny for my liking, but a beautiful soap.  I'm so Proud!





This one is from last month... but I'm camera happy so I thought I would include it.  
Cocoa Butter Unscented


----------



## Manchy (Nov 17, 2009)

great soaps! i especially like lavender one and swirls one


----------



## heyjude (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice soaps, great swirl!   

Jude


----------



## holly99 (Nov 17, 2009)

Fantastic soaps! The swirl is great!


----------



## Zenobiah (Nov 18, 2009)

WOW! Awesome swirls!


----------



## ohsoap (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## evatgirl73 (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful, the swirl is TDF!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 18, 2009)

I just love that swirl.  :wink:


----------



## tamarajane (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nicely done!


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 18, 2009)

They're all wonderful, absolutely wonderful.
What do you use to cut the soap once it's out of that slab mould?

Thanks for the photo's.


----------



## ohsoap (Nov 18, 2009)

Those ones were done with a measuring tape and my regular soap blade, so they are all differnt sizes.  I just picked up a 12inch drywall scrapper and its perfect!


----------



## ewenique (Nov 29, 2009)

Ooo, pretty swirls!


----------



## rubato456 (Nov 30, 2009)

great job! awesome swirl. like the combo of orange and lavendar. color isn't really so off....i like it you could add a bit of white clay or to next time to lighten it a bit.


----------



## MKRainville (Dec 24, 2009)

Love your mold!


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 26, 2009)

rubato456 said:
			
		

> great job! awesome swirl. like the combo of orange and lavendar. color isn't really so off....i like it you could add a bit of white clay or to next time to lighten it a bit.



I will have to do that in the future, it was my only scent that no one checked out due to how it looked.  My other option is to keep the GM to my OMH, and just do the Lavender Orange scent in my regular soap.


----------



## TomDillinger (Jan 1, 2010)

your black/white swirl is sweeeetttt


----------



## latherati (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful swirls.  I'm still working on mine although I use a log mold as opposed to a slab and you just don't get the same result.  My thing right now is making peaks in my soap.  I love the texture it gives.

julie


----------



## ohsoap (Jan 2, 2010)

I can only do peaks with soap that has accelorated wayyyyyy too fast.  I have sensual amber in the mold right now, and it has a very creamy looking top if you subract the crack from overheating.    I am going to put mica ontop since I thought the scent might discolor and I was wrong 
I think maybe a soap stamp might be an nice addition as well.  I wish puppy paws were valentines-ie, LOL


----------

